# Seats



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What do you all sit on when on stand?


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I just carry a waterproof seat cushion - just something to keep my butt dry.

good quote from Augustus McCrae.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i use a leafy turkey vest with the cushion attached to the back


----------



## coyotesniper (Feb 10, 2010)

a seat cushion like you would use on a boat. its white for when i hunt in the snow


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a little folding stool. It keeps my rear end dry and lets turn for a better shot if neccasary. for me it is easier to get up off it than the ground.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

I use a little folding turkey seat. Pretty solid but if the ground is real soft the legs sink in the mud.

Chris C.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I use one of these wedge supremes from Cabelas:

Cabela's -- Wedge Supreme Seat


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep , turkey vest with built in seat for me too.


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Round camo cushion. Padded keeps my rearend dry. Has a strap for easy carrying. Cheap got it at walmart!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'am Rocky Mountain Tuff--- I use my butt


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't mind sitting on the ground during colder months but we have so many fireants during warmer months, I prefer to put a little distance between the little buggers and my keester. Besides that, the abundance of rattlesnakes around here is a concern. They will crawl up your britches legs. I use a little folding stool I bought years ago for dove hunting.


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive been using the Randy Anderson barka lounger. I liked the concept the first time I saw it but the price was another story. Most places wanted at least $40 for one. I found them for like $18 at a store near by. For that price they are pretty hard to beat.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a great price on a good seat.
Hunter's Specialties HS Strut Deluxe 2-Way Strut Turkey Seat


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

i like my turkey vest that has a built in seat. like a bleacher seat. you can set anywhere and be comfortable. I think the vest i own is called "bucklick turkey vest"


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

I use a gardening pad from Big Lots-$2. Its green, light and quiet


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

I have several different types of cushions to use, all have belt straps or clips so your hands are free. However the best one I've found to use when no cactus is around is a small lawn mower inner tube that is about 3/4's full of air. It's only about 12 or 13 inchs in diameter and weighs next to nothing.

I made a neoprene cover for it to help with noise on rocks and brush and sewed on a waist strap, once your on that cushion your comfortable in snow, cold or hot rocky areas, and it conforms to many different terrains without having to shuffle or move things around while setting up, which is a great plus noise wise.


----------



## HD56PAN (Apr 10, 2010)

I use the same as LilBill


----------



## hik (Mar 27, 2010)

I use a slightly elevated chair on wet and snowy times from Alps Outdoorz called a turkey chair mc. For the other times I use a wedge chair with backpack straps from Alps Outdoors called a pioneer plus. Both provide comfortable sitting. Comfort leads to less movement.

hik


----------

